# Ducks, duck pens, ect.



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

What do you feed your ducks? 
I plan to keep mine penned most the time, just because they crap every where!!
What all do you have in their pen, besides something to swim in lol.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

kramsay said:


> What do you feed your ducks?
> I plan to keep mine penned most the time, just because they crap every where!!
> What all do you have in their pen, besides something to swim in lol.


First, make sure whoever you buy ducks from has raised them with water (if you plan on a pool). Ducks not exposed to water can become wet and drown or get hypothermia.

They make duck feed as well...but I prefer a good non medicated (extremely important!) all-flock pelleted feed. Mine make a mess of the crumbles. Corn is ok for small treats on occasion, or good if you're fattening a feast duck, otherwise try to avoid as the main source of feed. I also like to throw lettuce into their pool daily. It's super cheap in the markets, or use your table lettuce out of your garden. They love "fishing" around for it, a reflection of their nature.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

My dad raised ducks with his chickens and fed them chicken feed but you have to make sure it's non medicated. 
I've seen really nice pens using dog kennels and a chicken coop. Just make sure nothing can get in and that the top of the fenced area is also fenced to keep hawks out.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeeep they are used to water, I got them from my mother in law. I am going to use chain link (I have a lot just laying around). We don't have problems with hawks around here 

Thanks for the lettuce idea!


----------



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

We feed ours just regular chicken food and they seem to like it! And we just let ours free but the usually stay by the goat coop!


----------

